
Ask HN: Best way to report GDPR violations? - a_imho
Many sites started to throw consent forms in the users way but most of them are far from being GDPR compliant. What is the best way to report offenders &#x2F; force them to take data protection seriously?
======
akvadrako
I wish there was an easier way, but it differs per country:

[https://blog.varonis.com/gdpr-data-protection-authority-
supe...](https://blog.varonis.com/gdpr-data-protection-authority-supervisory-
listing/)

~~~
a_imho
Thanks for this, I never seen it once mentioned anywhere.

The thing is most sites seem to acknowledge the existence of GDPR but barely
any makes an effort to be compliant. And I don't mean data requests and
deletes, but basic things like forgoing opt-out abuse. Why annoy the users
with popups if they are not going to be compliant anyway? It is a lukewarm cya
attempt at best.

------
downandout
Yikes. Sounds like kind of a scummy thing to be doing to well-meaning sites.

